# Where to buy TruScene-type screen material?



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

We've got great views from our house, but I'm always bothered by the screens in our windows. They obscure the scenery, and the noticeably darken rooms when they are installed. 

Our windows are 15-yo Anderson casements, and I'd love to replace the material in the screens with something like Anderson's new Truscene, which is so much less noticable. 

I've been in touch with anderson, and they ONLY sell Truscene with new 400-series windows.  

So, can anyone tell me where to get some high-end screen material with great transparency? I want to buy it bulk so I can install it in my existing screen frames.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone? There's got to be an alternative to the standard grey fiberglass screens.


----------



## Big Mackey (May 18, 2007)

If you find a alternative, Please post your findings :thumbup:


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Crap. I thought someone had an answer for me. Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Info Serf (May 30, 2007)

*Beuller here . . .*

Okay Nate, I'm guessing no one posted any answers yet, but I'm a bit late getting started.

Having worked in the screening industry (and now trying my hand at real estate), I'll take a stab. While I've been out of the industry for a while, I know there will be lots of copy-cat products coming along, even if Anderson's processes are patented. I can't imagine there is much to patent, since wire weaving as a process has been around a very long time, as has the manufacture of stainless wire, wire drawing (forming), etc. High-tensile stainless as an alloy has also been around a while. 

This being the case, some company is weaving this wire. There are only a handful of wire weavers domestic and abroad, that could supply this. (I seriously doubt that Anderson has brought the production in-house, due to the scope and expense of such an undertaking.) If not patented or in-house, then the outside supplier/producer doing this may be looking for other outlets to sell over-runs, expand market penetration, etc. Certainly, Anderson's competitors and competitors' suppliers will be looking to ride the coattails of the heavy marketing effort.

Phifer Wire Products and New York Wire are two such insect screen manufacturers who come to mind, though they weren't known for manufacturing stainless woven wire cloth. Also, there used to be a wire weavers association, but it was rather loosely organized and did not have broad industry participation. You also might try contacting the Screen Manufacturers Association at www.smacentral.org*.* Several of their members also weave wire. Two large-volume manufacturers of finished screens that come to mind are Magnolia Metal Products, and RiteScreen. Perhaps its not the definitive answer you wanted, but they can certainly put you in touch with the right people.

Sorry I don't have the time to do further research on this, since I would like to have this type of screen on my home, too. This is the first real innovation in the marketing of screen products since the roller screen regained popularity in the Genius and Phantom product lines several years ago.

Good Luck~:thumbsup: 

Info Serf


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Info Serf. That's helpful. 

I'll poke around a bit, but perhaps it's just a matter of waiting a bit for the competition to catch up. 

Thanks, Nate


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

NateHanson said:


> Thanks Info Serf. That's helpful.
> 
> I'll poke around a bit, but perhaps it's just a matter of waiting a bit for the competition to catch up.
> 
> Thanks, Nate


You should also check around at local glass replacement shops...the ones that specialize in commercial and residential replacement. Just about all of them do screens as well. They may have a lead on this.

It's possible that Anderson may not have come up with the actual product, but may have bought the rights to market it as a specific line with their name on it ... like so many companies do. 

In other words, maybe it's being manufactctured by another company under their own ''marketing name'' or a simply a stock number..... (?)


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I haven't seen or heard of the Anderson screen product. I used to work in a hardware store, part of my job was replacing screens in frames. I cant remember the mfg of the screen we used. We did buy in bulk. We offered 3 choices. Grey fiberglass, charcoal aluminum and bright aluminum. The bright aluminum was the most transparent. Charcoal was least transparent, fiberglass in between as I recall.

I cant really visualize a more transparent screen. I have seen screens loose their transparency due to dirt or oxidation. if you have that problem then just refreshing them all with new screen will make a big difference w/o resorting to some special screen that in reality probably isn't very different from other things on the market.


----------



## switheyw (Mar 7, 2008)

*TruSceen Replacement Screens*

Check out http://www.windowparts.com
If your Andersen window is of the correct type (Perma Shield Narroline (1968 to Present), they do have TruScene screens to fit. Hope this helps!

Stephen


----------



## decatchr (Aug 1, 2008)

*Stainless Steel Screen*

If your looking for truscene. Here is the next best thing. Good Luck.
http://www.wholesalescreensandglass.com/Phifer-SEEVUE.asp


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Any body that sells Anderson products will be able to order the true-scene screens. or you can try window parts .com hope this helps. bob


----------



## TuckerJon (Aug 9, 2008)

I researched this screening material all afternoon becasue I am looking for rolls of it, as well. I don't need the screening frames.

GORE makes this product and it's marketed through Andersen and Pella. GORE used to have a product page on its site but they took it down (I knew where to find it, though!). 

Since GORE came up with this Transparent Fabric Screen, they are probably manufacturing in-house (so sayeth my source).

Best I can offer 

TJ


----------



## wgk-eagle (Aug 25, 2008)

*Gore product...custom, but not bulk*

https://www.inlightenscreens.com/ScreenBuilder/inlighten_diff.jsp



....better bring a wheel barrow full of money with you.


----------



## TuckerJon (Aug 9, 2008)

wgk-eagle said:


> https://www.inlightenscreens.com/ScreenBuilder/inlighten_diff.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> ....better bring a wheel barrow full of money with you.


Let's see... 43 windows needing just screen, no frames (I think I counted right). Is the spline included? 

Holy Kittens, Batman, it's time to call in a contractor's favor


----------



## decatchr (Aug 1, 2008)

*Screening*

Ok heres whats up in the High Visibility Screen world. Phifer makes Truscene and sells it only to Anderson. Only. You can only buy prefabricated screens from Anderson with the material. Gore makes a similar product for Pella. Same rules attached. Gore now has something called Inlighten, not sure what its made of. Now for those of us who just want a quality High Visibility screen there are two options. Phifer makes something called SeeVue and BetterVue. SeeVue is a dark coated Stainless Steel with super visibility. The Bettervue is a fiberglass version of their high visibility screen. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pappypie (Jan 23, 2009)

*Pappy Pie*

I hope someone finds the material. We put TruScenes on all the windows in our new home and within 2 years we have 4 that have holes in them. I called Anerson and they will not provide repair kits because people might use them for screen doors and that they feel is a safety issue. The only thing you can do is replace them completely and that is a VERY spendy item. The view is great, but I'm not sure the extra cost is worth it when the screens don't hold up. They advertise the strength of Stainless Steel but as far as I'm concerned a regular window screen holds up much better.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I looked the Anderson Truscene when I ordered my 400 series windows. They were Over $65 a screen as I remember. I'll wait until I can buy replacement screen (or need to)


----------



## stinsonje (Apr 30, 2009)

I found the supplier from which to order www.inlightenscreens.com


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Please do not resurrect old post simply to further your business as it is against forum rules; The key is that you must not be selling products or services to contractors or homeowners.


----------

